# Verizion Fios and 4k



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Does Verizion Fios have a dedicated 4k channel for special events?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Channels 1498 and 1499


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It has two, but very little on them, especially now. And only sports, AFAIK.


----------



## JackieGaGa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks I'm switching today from Optimum to Verizion


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I was a bit disappointed that I didn't find some football on one of those channels over the weekend.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

terpfan1980 said:


> I was a bit disappointed that I didn't find some football on one of those channels over the weekend.


I was surprised. Directv has 2 games on Saturday


----------

